# piston hitting the spark plug



## dbot (May 9, 2008)

Hi all i have an 02 ser and in cylinder 1 the piston is hitting the spark plug i tried to get a magnet down there to get anything out i have stuck a vacuum cleaner attachment in there to suck it out and i had it in the shop and the stuck a scope down there to look inside the piston and nothing, the reason i think its hitting the spark plug and isnt a detonation problem is because the spark plug has little dings on the electrode and around the little ledge where something has been hammering on it ill try to get pictures up any ideas on what it could be and how to fix it?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

You may have a butterfly screw in there. Have you loctited your butterfly screws? It's a problem with the QR. In case you didn't know, but there an issue with the pre-cat as well.

QR25DE Precat and Butterfly Screw FAQ - MSV


----------



## dbot (May 9, 2008)

had the cat and all that taken care of nothing is inside the cylinder, doesnt matter now the SER is gone and i have a MAXIMA


----------



## MySpecVBlows (Jul 11, 2006)

well just FYI for those that actually searching for this problem. I had this exact same problem. It seemed to be exactly what saint was talking about but different. I also had pieces of aluminum chip off my pistons and cause it to ball up and hit the spark plug. But what may have caused it could have started from the butterfly screw.


----------



## White04SpecV (Aug 4, 2004)

That's what happened to the engine on my 04 Spec-V, when my "throttle plate" (that's the best answer I could get from them; not sure if it was the butterfly valve or not) went through the cylinder. It was running rough, threw a trouble code for a misfire, and Nissan warrantied the motor for me.


----------

